# האם



## Welton

In questions that start with do/does/did or with a conjugated form of the verb "to be", when to use האם?


----------



## Cephissus

The use of האם on both cases would be correct. The word האם is used at the beginning of a question or an interrogative phrase when other question words are absent, signifying "Is it (true) that...".

Note that האם is usually omitted in colloquial Hebrew, and is currently used in formal speech and text only.


----------



## Welton

I'd also like to know about questions that starts with ה, such as ?הידעת (Did you know?)


----------



## Cephissus

This ה (grammatically referred to as ה"א השאלה) is used at the same manner to imply a question at the beginning of a sentence, sometimes denoting an additional meaning of astonishment or excitement ("?!").

ה"א השאלה usually comes before a noun or a verb, and is widely used in Biblical Hebrew.

Common examples:

הרצחת וגם ירשת?
השומר אחי אנוכי?


----------



## Welton

No more questions about questions!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Cephissus

Glad I could be of help.
Have fun.


----------



## jameslin011

In some sources I see that האם is only used with a yes-no question, but I see it being used with other types of questions as well.


yes-no question: Are you Israeli? האם אתה ישראלי?
alternative question: Are you Israeli or American? (which is it?) האם אתה ישראלי או אמריקאי?
wh question: What is your nationality? האם מה הלאום שלך?
I suspect that האם is fine in 1 and 2, but not in 3? Could someone confirm this?


----------



## Drink

In the second example, it's more like "Are you Israeli? Or American?" so like yes-or-no question with a follow-up alternative. The third example, like you said, is completely wrong.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> In the second example, it's more like "Are you Israeli? Or American?" so like yes-or-no question with a follow-up alternative.


 It could also be a straight-up yes-no question (though this is a much less likely reading): "Are you [Israeli or American]?" (as opposed to any other nationality).


----------



## jameslin011

Ah, I see. If האם is there though, is 2 at all compatible with the alternative reading (i.e. I need to determine who is Israeli and who is American, and I'm asking someone which they are)? Or is it like Drink said where it sounds like a yes-no question with a follow up?


----------



## elroy

jameslin011 said:


> is 2 at all compatible with the alternative reading (i.e. I need to determine who is Israeli and who is American, and I'm asking someone which they are)?


 Yes; in fact, that’s the default reading.  Drink was just explaining _why_ האם works in that sentence/context.


----------



## jameslin011

Thank you!!


----------

